
Scientists made a detailed “roadmap” for meeting the Paris climate goals - aspirin
http://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/3/23/15028480/roadmap-paris-climate-goals
======
broodje
"And fair enough. None of this is easy. It might well prove impossible."

As the current political landscape props itself up, I do believe it to be
impossible. As a collective, how can we make an impacting difference to the
current global discourse regarding climate change when so many powerful
entities are actively working against such a cause?

